# Don't do this part II



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

This is how I almost lost my eye few weeks a go. But now I have a face shield.
I'm over due for a table saw


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Router is still my name said:


> This is how I almost lost my eye few weeks a go. But now I have a face shield.
> I'm over due for a table saw


A face shied is a great idea. Which kind did you get? Be sure to still wear safety glasses under the face shield as the shield alone will not fully protect your eyes no matter who's brand it is. Do not be lead into false security.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Router is still my name said:


> This is how I almost lost my eye few weeks a go. But now I have a face shield.
> I'm over due for a table saw



That setup looks like a VERY DANGEROUS way to make a table saw!!
Very flimsy... the slightest wrong move, and everything could explode everywhere!

IMHO, get a decent table saw and use it SAFELY!


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Face shield? I'd need body armor too 

Michael


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Yep, Dangerous and stupid.
I’m thinking about getting this for safety. slightly Slightly heavier than a table saw I’ve been considering.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Saw kickback is something nobody believes will happen till they see it in action. Having the blade square to the fence is super critical. One of my friends actually sold his saw after a kickback accident and replaced it with another. Careful set up is the right answer. I'm glad you were not seriously hurt with this Router. Safety first!


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

come one, there had to a be a little voice somewhere in your head that said 'this is probably not a good idea...'


----------

